# Video of Dr Harvey



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

some of you might know Im switching Bella to Dr Harvey's and found a neat video for people that haven't seen him or talked to him yet... he really is a nice guy..viedo is kinda old but check it out


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have actually spoken to him on the phone... I agree that he is very nice to talk to, answered all my questions and did not rush me off the phone.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I've spoken with Dr. Harvey as well. He is a really nice man. And the dogs love the food..


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh, if you are feeding your pup dr. harvey's, then you can just add white fish for the protein and that should help lower her liver enzymes.


----------

